# Like an IDIOT, I was frakking around with CE Remote Tools...



## virtual_dzinr (Mar 12, 2006)

and then when I restarted my computer I could no longer see the keyboard. I got in using my mouse and tried to do a System Recovery. (I know, I'm retarded. But pc tech is not my area of expertise) When I tried to boot up I could not use the mouse or the keyboard, and so could not respond to the computer's direction to press 'R' or F11 to continue with the recovery. Then when it tried to access my OS, (Windows XP HOME) I got this error...
(need to install) ...Windowsroot>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
However, my eMachine does not have a floppy drive and I couldn't even use a boot disk or anything. 

What is the general recommendation? Buy a floppy drive, or a new hard drive, (everything is backed up on removed storage), or just throw it away and get a whole new box? I need help DESPARATELY here...I'm a website developer and I have two upcoming deadlines...one is Tuesday, and the other is Wednesday....this is my husband's laptop and he's taking it out of town tomorrow for a week on business. HELP ME PLEASE, PLEASE; for the love of God.

Thank you in advance....
Moronically Yours,
~ Lou Anne


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

virtual_dzinr said:


> and then when I restarted my computer I could no longer see the keyboard. I got in using my mouse and tried to do a System Recovery. (I know, I'm retarded. But pc tech is not my area of expertise) When I tried to boot up I could not use the mouse or the keyboard, and so could not respond to the computer's direction to press 'R' or F11 to continue with the recovery. Then when it tried to access my OS, (Windows XP HOME) I got this error...
> (need to install) ...Windowsroot>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> However, my eMachine does not have a floppy drive and I couldn't even use a boot disk or anything.
> 
> ...


I understand you are unable to install updates on your
system. The particular problem you are encountering
indicates that the database where Windows stores the
information on who is and is not trusted to install
programs on your machine has become corrupted and
unusable.

To correct this:

1. Close any windows you have open.
2. Click on Start, then My Computer
3. Open the C drive
4. Open the Windows folder
5. Open the System32 folder
6. Find the CatRoot2 folder and right-click on it, and
select RENAME. Change the name to CR2OLD. Make sure you
hit Enter after typing in the
new name, so the changes can be saved.
7. Close this window and try the Update site again.


----------

